# CPC looking for Remote Position



## liannamp@gmail.com (May 5, 2022)

I have been certified for almost a year, I was working at home as a Claims Adjuster but I am wanting to move onto a coding position. I have 5 years experience with coding and medical claims. I am looking for a remote entry level position, preferably later hours. Attached is my resume.


----------



## abrintle (May 5, 2022)

liannamp@gmail.com said:


> I have been certified for almost a year, I was working at home as a Claims Adjuster but I am wanting to move onto a coding position. I have 5 years experience with coding and medical claims. I am looking for a remote entry level position, preferably later hours. Attached is my resume.


I received this email from a recruiter in my LinkedIn: “Happy Monday & all that jazz! I wanted to share over 150+ remote/coding positions. Our salaries are VERY competitive w/ sign-on bonus' up to 10,000 (yes 10k!), 21 days PTO, 401K match up to 10%, Education reimbursement & more. Open to new Opportunities?” 

Let me know if interested and I could pass your info along. 

I also know Apixio is hiring HCC Coders. No CRC required, bonus if you do. CPC and 2 years of coding experience required. 20 hours minimum, 40 max - you pick # of hours and flex schedule. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## csperoni (May 5, 2022)

Lianna,
As a revenue manager who is responsible to hire my own staff, I would make a couple of suggestions to your resume.  I glanced at it for 30 seconds, so there might be some other items that should be revamped as well.  I am in no way a professional resume writer, but have read thousands of resumes.  
1) No hiring manager wants to read a 4 page resume.  Shorten some of your descriptions/responsibilities, particularly for less related positions.  I have heard to keep it to 1 page, but I personally feel 2 pages is still fine, as long as you are only leaving relevant information.  My last opening, I had 166 applicants in 2 days.  The opening prior, 187 applicants in 2 days.  I simply do not have the time to read a 4 page resume and in full honestly, many might simply skip yours.  
2) Once you are working in a career vs a job, leave off the non-career positions.  Unless you are looking for work as a receptionist, the fact that you worked at a car wash as a receptionist is not going to make someone want to hire you.  
Your resume should be professional.  Concise, relevant, no need for super fancy or large fonts.  And NEVER any typos (I didn't see any in yours in my quick perusal).  
Good luck!


----------



## jasvirkaursaini (Jul 20, 2022)

csperoni said:


> Lianna,
> As a revenue manager who is responsible to hire my own staff, I would make a couple of suggestions to your resume.  I glanced at it for 30 seconds, so there might be some other items that should be revamped as well.  I am in no way a professional resume writer, but have read thousands of resumes.
> 1) No hiring manager wants to read a 4 page resume.  Shorten some of your descriptions/responsibilities, particularly for less related positions.  I have heard to keep it to 1 page, but I personally feel 2 pages is still fine, as long as you are only leaving relevant information.  My last opening, I had 166 applicants in 2 days.  The opening prior, 187 applicants in 2 days.  I simply do not have the time to read a 4 page resume and in full honestly, many might simply skip yours.
> 2) Once you are working in a career vs a job, leave off the non-career positions.  Unless you are looking for work as a receptionist, the fact that you worked at a car wash as a receptionist is not going to make someone want to hire you.
> ...


----------



## jasvirkaursaini (Jul 20, 2022)

Hello Ma'am,
Can I get your email id,

Regards & Thanks
JS


----------

